# Giant PVC Spider



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is not an in-depth tutorial on how to build a PVC spider. I am not giving dimensions for cutting PVC, or any other details, as there are already a half dozen or more in-depth tutorials on here. This is simply a brief outline of how I built MINE, to answer a few questions asked of me. This is not an original idea, but taken from several other members on this forum, then customized for my use. I made my spider a bit smaller than the others as the full size would not have worked for my haunt. Mine is about 4 feet across and about 2 1/2 feet tall.

His base is a scrap of fence board with the PVC connectors attached. I used bolts to attach them for more stability. Then added a screw to the four corner connectors.










His legs are each made of a single length of PVC. I used a heat gun to bend them at the joints. I then covered each joint in foam to build them up and wrapped it in duct tape.










Then I added Great Stuff expanding foam for texture. Be sure not to cover the base joints if you want to be able to disassemble this later. I sprayed the foam onto the leg, and then while wearing gloves I smeared it around so it would not be too lumpy.










After it dried I painted the entire thing black. This would probably be a good time to mark each leg for easier reassembly later. I used a white marker and put a number on each leg right next to the pvc connector, and also on the corresponding connector. I also added an alignment mark on each piece to make it easier to line them up to insert the screws. I have used a small wood screw to keep each leg attached to the connector and prevent rotation.

I made my spider's body from scrap foam board, stacking and glueing 3 pcs together and then cutting out the shape I wanted. I covered it in faux fur, leaving a flap on the bottom of each side. Do not glue these down. Add eyes made from whatever you want to use. I actually used those buttons that nail into the bottom of a chair to protect your floor. I used a piece of narrow pvc for the fangs. I inserted a piece of bent wire and heated the pvc to bend it to fit. Insert the wire into the foam on the face and glue in place.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I attached velcro to the bottom of the spider and the flaps of fabric so it can be attached to the base and later removed.

The abdomen is made from a child's inflated punching ball. I covered it in 3 layers of papier mache and then a layer of fiberglass. It was painted black. I attached it to the spider using the top ring off a tomato cage. It was shaped and then inserted into the wood base, after drilling holes for it. The abdomen then sits on the ring.










This is the finished spider.

















And this is how easily he disassembles for storage.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Good job on the spider! I really like how the textured legs give it a creepy look.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

cool spider great job


----------



## Lis (Jul 24, 2012)

Amazing!!! Love it!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Fiend, killer, and Lis. I appreciate you stopping by to look at my project.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a nightmare to a spider phobic like myself, keep up the good work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the spider!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

that is really cool..note to self ( borrow this idea for next year)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The spider looks great. It's a bonus that it can be disassembled for storage.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

That is pretty sweet, Imma try to make one this year i think.
I hate spiders.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

She looks GREAT JW.....!


----------



## Queen of Darkness (Aug 2, 2012)

_*I ♥ it, just awesome !*_


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Now that is VERY COOL! And you can make it any size. I'm going to add some Red LED lights for eyes! 
Thanks for posting. Happy Haunting!


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

forevermy3 said:


> Now that is VERY COOL! And you can make it any size. I'm going to add some Red LED lights for eyes!
> Thanks for posting. Happy Haunting!


That will be sweet, i hate spiders but if had the stuff would makeone of these


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

That's awesome. 
I bought the pvc today and am starting on my spider in the morning.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Really love this spider. Like the tomato ring idea to attach the back part of the body. I also like that this spider is a bit smaller than the yard spiders I've seen made- I think I'll make this size this year.


----------



## jharrisAZ (Sep 16, 2013)

love it. Thanks for the inspiration. Just finished my very first Halloween prop!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

It might not be an indepth tutorial to you but quite honestly it's detailed enough ! Looks Great !


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great looking spider


----------



## Bob (Oct 4, 2013)

Great job, one of these are on my to-do list!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you for all the really nice comments over the past year. If any of you made one yourself I would love to see it. Even if you have your own thread showcasing it you can add a link here.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

Here's mine:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32742&highlight=zombastic%27s+spider


----------

